# Trotz Spam-Schutz Gästebuch 5-8 Spam Einträge pro Woche



## Cocolat (25. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Gemeinde,

Ich wende mich hier an euch, weil ich ein Gästebuch benutze, das trotz eines Spamschutzes immer wieder mit Spam voll ist.
Das Gästebuch stammt von * my little guestbook                                                         
****mylittlehomepage***net

Kann sich jemand erklären wieso das so ist?

Für ergebnisorientierte Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## chmee (25. August 2011)

Freie "Universalgästebücher" für Allemann leiden darunter, dass sie populär sind, und - wenn geknackt - gleich eine Schar von Gästebüchern für die Spammer öffnet. Somit macht es immer Sinn, so etwas in Heimarbeit selbst zu programmieren. Nicht, weil er besser ist als andere CAPTCHAs, sondern weil der Code individuell ist.

Hintergrundwissen über die Gedanken der Spambot-Anbieter - Link

mfg chmee


----------



## Cocolat (25. August 2011)

Hallo chmee,

Danke für den Link. Ich hab mal ein wenig quergelesen, leider erleichtert mir das nicht die Arbeit, das Gästebuch irgendwie spamfrei zu machen. Ich meine das GB hat gut funktioniert, umprogrammieren kann ich es leider nicht :-(


----------



## chmee (25. August 2011)

Naja. Ob's gut funktioniert hat ist unerheblich, wenn es auch für Spammer gut funktioniert.. ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie ich eine "_ergebnisorientierte Antwort_" nennen soll, wenn es eine Tatsache ist, dass Du mit den "bekannteren Gästebuchscripts Nix gewinnst. Lediglich das Einbinden von ReCaptcha soll noch was bringen (oder eben selbst schreiben)

mfg chmee


----------



## Cocolat (25. August 2011)

ok. Aus deinen Worten lese ich, dass das ReCaptcha wohl nicht die beste Lösung ist. Das heisst also selbst schreiben,....öhhm..., umschreiben ginge auch? und wie umständlich ist das?


----------



## timestamp (25. August 2011)

Du musst halt den bestehenden Code ersetzen.
Ich habe hier vor längerer Zeit mal einen Beispielcode geschrieben. Du darfst ihn gerne nutzen und verändern.
Link zum Beispiel Captcha


----------



## chmee (25. August 2011)

ReCaptcha funktioniert scheinbar immernoch am Besten von den angebotenen fertigen Captchas. Dennoch würde ich -wenn man fähig ist- ein Eigenes vorziehen - aufgrund der geringeren Erkennbarkeit durch Bots.

mfg chmee


----------



## timestamp (25. August 2011)

Cocolat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich mit dem Code nicht aus Könntest du mir bitte helfen?



Du erstellst eine neue PHP Datei Namens captcha.php. Zusätzlich musst du .font Dateien mit hochladen. Die Dateinamen (und Mengen) musst du in Zeile 6 in dem Array anpassen.
Anschließend lässt du das Captcha über <img src="./captcha.php" /> anzeigen. Wenn das Formular abgesendet wurde, prüfst du mit $_SESSION['captcha'] == $_POST['captcha'] ob das captcha korrekt eingegeben wurde.


----------



## Cocolat (26. August 2011)

In diese captcha Datei kopier ich dann den Inhalt deiner php Datei und arbeite in der Zeile 6 weiter?


----------

